# Is shaving cream a form of cream soap?



## CoopLawStudent (Jul 11, 2013)

So that I don't end up tumbling down the wrong rabbit hole in my research, I thought I'd ask what is probably an extremely stupid question: is traditional shaving cream, the kind lathered and applied with a badger brush, a form of cream soap, or is it something else entirely?

Thanks!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 11, 2013)

The bulk seems to be liquid soap with a lot of stearic acid added to it.
But cream soap will be fine for shaving too.


----------



## CoopLawStudent (Jul 11, 2013)

But will it have the same consistency as a shaving cream? I've never seen a cream soap in person and I don't really want to invest the time in making one if it's not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

you might try this thread for some insight....


----------



## CoopLawStudent (Jul 11, 2013)

No, I already make a solid shaving soap, thank you. That's not what I am looking for.


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Actually, it's a thread about soft soap that uses KOH.


----------



## CoopLawStudent (Jul 11, 2013)

No, I know what it is. But a soft soap that uses KOH is not the same as a shaving cream; it's still solid. The consistency is not the same no matter how much water you add. Believe me; I've tried. I've run the water proportions all the way up to an equal amount of water and lipid and still am not getting what I want.

So what I'm actually trying to determine is whether shaving cream is a cream soap or is some sort emulsion of soap that requires a massive quantity of water well over what would otherwise be used in normal hot processing.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 11, 2013)

CoopLawStudent said:


> But will it have the same consistency as a shaving cream? I've never seen a cream soap in person and I don't really want to invest the time in making one if it's not what I'm looking for.




With so many options, there's no way to answer that for you. 
Why don't you buy some (shaving) cream soap on etsy or at the body shop.


----------



## CoopLawStudent (Jul 11, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> With so many options, there's no way to answer that for you.
> Why don't you buy some (shaving) cream soap on etsy or at the body shop.



That's fair. I don't believe the Body Shop makes a "shaving soap" per se, but I know they make a maca root shaving cream that is fairly well regarded. If that is indeed a cream soap, it's exactly what I am looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## mel z (Jul 11, 2013)

Interesting, the ingredients for the maca root shaving cream "sound" like ingredients for a transparent soap video I watched:



> Full Ingredients
> 
> Aqua, Stearic Acid, Myristic Acid, Aloe Barbadensis Gel, Potassium Hydroxide, Coconut Acid, Glycerin, Triethanolamine, Parfum, Phenethyl Alcohol, Panthenol, Caprylyl Glycol, Sodium Hydroxide, Bertholletia Excelsa Nut Oil, Creatine, Sesamum Indicum Oil, Tocopheryl Acetate, Tetrasodium EDTA, Hydrolyzed Lepidium Meyenii Root, 1,2-Hexanediol, Capryloyl Glycine, Citric Acid.



Link: http://www.thebodyshop-usa.com/men-product/men-product-bath/for-men-maca-root-shave-cream.aspx


----------



## mel z (Jul 11, 2013)

Here is the video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHS1V8HIwoE[/ame]


----------

